# Rackbank selected in the top 50 start-ups in the “GenNext Hub Summer 2016 start-up program”



## AnushreeShah (May 13, 2016)

[SIZE=12pt]Rackbank Datacenter had applied for the “GenNext Hub Summer 2016 Start-up Program” and it got selected in the top 50 start-ups. It is a huge moment for the company and the team as it is the time for their efforts to be acknowledged. The GenNext Hub Summer 2016 Start-up Program is a place where founders come together for better growth opportunities. The shortlisted contestants will be presenting to the jury on Friday 20th and Saturday 21st May 2016 at Reliance Corporate Park, Ghansoli, Navi Mumbai. The program promotes the founders of Start-ups to connect with the accelerators, funds and investors. It will also help with free stuff, talent search and exposure and eventually help grow the Start-up in the best global community.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]“We believe in creative data storage by offering bankable data hosting solutions through enterprise-class technologies in a carrier-neutral environment.” says Narendra Sen, Owner of Rackbank Datacenter. “RackBank has been there, done that. We know what it means to stay awake at nights thinking sales. We know what it takes to scale up. You need a server hosting that acts fast, runs faster while you do the ideating. At RackBank, we give you affordable servers with managed services or colocation in a variety of choices. And top it all up with a complete policy to boost start-ups – small and medium.”[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Rackbank is a premium carbon-neutral [/SIZE]Data Center[SIZE=12pt] – Central India’s first data center mainly providing data center services including but not limited to dedicated servers, managed servers, colocation services. Founded in 2013, It is a fast-growing start-up with a clear cut vision of making India self-sufficient in data storage and hosting.  [/SIZE]


----------



## drmike (May 13, 2016)

*[SIZE=12pt]ideating[/SIZE]* - there is a word we never see.


Tell us more about this startup program and what RackBank is doing or trying to differently...


----------

